
The Secret to Building a Vibrant Startup Culture - romanchukenator
https://medium.com/@edward.sweater/the-secret-to-building-a-vibrant-startup-culture-526bdb2f2d64
======
romanchukenator
There's an idea that company culture is bought with snacks and foosball and
bestowed onto the general population through beer Fridays and gym passes.

Why?

Isn't the idea to provide the space for expression instead of appropriating
some template to grind people into?

